

BLEEDING HEART All my GE Accounts are being hacked right now what should I DO? - ojo_verde

My credit monitoring service is alerting me to hard inquiries on my account from Amazon who uses GECRB for credit services, I am also getting email saying my other GECRB accounts are being locked due to password error. I have 5 GECRB accounts with different retailers and I can&#x27;t seem to find a way to contact GE&#x27;s fraud dept. The listed number goes to error message.
======
aw3c2
No idea what GECRB is but surely if their fraud dept number is dead you could
excalate to a higher level?

~~~
Pyrodogg
GE Capital Retail Bank?

